

Unbreakable Cryptographic Algorithm - klev
http://www.tag.md/public/ca_nash.png

======
ahazred8ta
incoherent babbling based on Wolfram's 'New Kind of Science'; lots of holistic
quantum stuff; no relation to modern cryptography and not an unbreakable
cryptographic algorithm

